# Passat B6 - Porsche Cayenne 6pot caliper upgrade



## bogdandmt (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello , 

I am a new member here and a backyard mechanic . I am interested in purchasing a pair of 6pot brembo caliper that come from a Porsche Cayenne donor car .
My questions : would it fit on my Passat without a custom made adapter ?
Would it fit on a 17" Oem wheel or do i need some spacers ? 
Any info that anyone can give me is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

You would absolutely need spacers (~10mm depending on exact offset of wheel and spoke design). No OEM wheel would get you even close to fitting those calipers without spacers. Most OEM wheels are around ET50 which means you'd need every bit of that 10mm spacer, maybe more, to make 17" wheels work.

Not that this really matters much because you don't want to be buying 6pot calipers like that unless you plan to upgrade your master brake cylinder too, those calipers will be too much for the stock master brake cylinder to properly operate. If you want to stay within the confines of what the stock master brake cylinder can reliably handle then you'll need to look at 4pot calipers such as the Porsche Boxster 986 calipers, commonly modified and rebranded by companies such as StopTech for various big brake kits on the market. I have a ST40 BBK for my B6 (basically the 986 calipers mentioned above but with modifications made by ST) and it performs very well and does not max out the master cylinders capabilities. I'm aware of other 4pot BBK options for the B6 (generally anything that is compatible with the Mk5/Mk6 spindles works for the B6 too because the outboard side of the spindle that the caliper bolts too is the same, only the inboard side is different), however, I can only speak to the quality and proper brake bias/balance of the ST40 BBK (it's very good). I can't speak to those qualities of any other BBKs out there. Look at various 4pot options and consider the ST40 BBK strongly unless you find another route that is significantly cheaper. The reason I would personally pay more for the ST40 kit than other options is because it has well done brake bias/balance which is a very important, and very often overlooked, part of a proper brake setup and braking characteristics of your vehicle. In extreme cases if someone just does willy-nilly brake mods to their vehicle and throws the brake bias far off then brake performance (as in stopping distance) can be hindered more than helped. Heat management/resistance to fade would would still be higher but otherwise a really poor brake bias can actually throw off how your car physically responds under braking. The take-away point from this is that, brake mods aren't as cut-and-dry simple as they may seem; bigger isn't always better in every way, technically there's more to it and so you want to carefully research your options not just buy the cheapest, biggest calipers you can fit.

Also, keep in mind if you wind up not buying an actual big brake kit and just get the parts separately don't forget to pick up individual stainless steel brake lines, they're a must in my book.


----------



## bogdandmt (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you so much for all the info.


----------



## VDUBDiablo (7 mo ago)

I have a big question how can I put the brakes from a Touareg on my Passat b6


----------



## scrambldcj (Feb 16, 2013)

It appears the Porsche Macan (? 2015) 4pot calipers/pads are a direct bolt on to a MK5 chassis (using the 345mm rotors from an MK5 R32). New lines needed of course and as stated, the calipers volume is more inline with what the stock master will work with.


----------

